# airlines



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Need some advice on which airlines to go to the canadians in ns I think landing in halifax is the closest air port ... any ideas...


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes, Halifax is the only airport you should fly to. As for airlines, I usually fly the cheapest. I like Westjet but that's just personal opinion nothing against the other ones.

If you have anymore questions on the Nationals, put it up on the Sticky Thread already started, that will keep all the info together.

Cheers,


----------



## UltraEliteLover (Sep 5, 2009)

*try Air Canada*

I work for Air Canada so mabie a little bias there but exelent service when I fly. Not a long flight though so expect a smaller plane. Westjet will 737-200 small plane with little cargo hold. Porter use Dash-8-400 prop jobs with small cargo holds. Air Canada sometimes use a Embrairer e90(bigger plane), 767, 319,320. these are bigger plane with bigger cap. meaning you can judge your ability of getting on the plane for seat capicity and it your bringing stuff well Air Canada is better apt to take cargo.

Word of wise, if you are bringing your bow, make it the bestcase possible. Some of these baggage handlers THROW your stuff. If it was my bow, it would be in a SKB case.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

NockOn said:


> I like Westjet but that's just personal opinion nothing against the other ones.


Stepson also likes WJ, he's been a lot of places on a lot of different airlines and if given the choice he books WJ flights. (and there isn't much larger luggage than a full duffel & barracks box  )


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

> Westjet will 737-200 small plane with little cargo hold. Porter use Dash-8-400 prop jobs with small cargo holds. Air Canada sometimes use a Embrairer e90(bigger plane)


I don't believe WJ flies the 200's anymore and even if they did, the 737-200 is still bigger than an Emb.. 

The reality is, check the prices of the flights and availability. Every airline has seat sales that could make it worthwhile taking one over the other. Just know that you are in the hands of proffessionals when flying. MUHAH, MUAHAHA, MUAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA (evil laugh)!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Professional whats?


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

hehe


----------

